# Gabe and Pinot



## PinotNoir (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi All, last time I was here was in 2018 when my beloved Pinot Noir was dying. Thank you for all the love and support you gave him on his final day and me in the days after. Now we have had to put our beloved Gabe down. He had suspected GI lymphoma and since we had the experience with Pinot we feel we didn't let it get as advanced in Gabe as it did with Pinot. I had been treating Gabe with pred and Leukeran since Feb 2021 but I guess it was just too much for his little body.

We got Gabe and Pinot back in 2007 after losing my beloved 20YO kitty girl Smokey. Pinot made it to 12 and now Gabe made it to 15. It never seems like enough time...and now they are together again at the Rainbow Bridge with Smokey.

I miss Gabe so much, I know he's not suffering anymore. Here's a pic of brighter days, Gabe is the black one, Pinot the grey.

Thanks for reading and love to all the kitties waiting for us at the Bridge...


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. I know how bad it feels when I have to say goodbye to one, and you have my sympathy.


----------



## PinotNoir (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you, I spent alot of time here reading about lymphoma and drew strength for everyone’s experiences and supportive posts. He was my special little goo (sooo many nicknames for him) and I’ll miss him forever.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

PinotNoir said:


> Thank you, I spent alot of time here reading about lymphoma and drew strength for everyone’s experiences and supportive posts. He was my special little goo (sooo many nicknames for him) and I’ll miss him forever.


I understand. My Soul Mate was a cat. He has about a dozen nicknames, every one sillier and more lovey than the last. Maybe more than a dozen.
He was my whole world, and I didn't know what to do with myself when he died, even though I knew it was coming. I have photos of him up in my house. I painted a portrait of him and that is hanging too. I wear his photo in a locket sometimes, and kept some of his fur. I even has his name, surrounded by wings, tattooed on my body so that the memorial of him is always with me.
You will miss one like that forever. But aren't we lucky to have had such radiant beings in our lives?


----------



## PinotNoir (Feb 26, 2018)

So today is 6 weeks since my beloved Gabriel had to go…I try not to miss him so much but it’s hard. I do feel fortunate that I had Gabe in my life but I just miss him so…


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I know. I still miss my most beloved cat, and he died 14 years ago. You never stop missing them.


----------



## MeandHerForever (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------

